# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Hỏi về mạch tích hợp Jp-3163B

## bkadh2010

Chào các anh,

Em vừa mua cái mạch tích hợp JP-3163B tren taobao 

http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/...!229444059.jpg

Em đã làm như hướng dẫn, nối các chân và chỉnh các thông số trên Mach3 đầy đủ nhưng khi cho test 1 con động cơ bằng Mach3 thì không thấy chạy gì cả. Anh nào có kinh nghiệm test động cơ bằng mạch này thì cho em chút kinh nghiệm với ạ!

----------


## CKD

Bạn cho thêm các thông số config trên mach3 thế nào... chứ chung chung thế này thì khó mà bắt bệnh.

----------


## bkadh2010

Em làm như thế này ạ:

----------


## bkadh2010

Em làm được rùi ạ, đấu dây A+ A- sai ạ, hix

----------

